

Will .co domains fizz like .biz? - webdragon
http://www.webdragon.com.au/main-site/welcome/will-you-be-registering-a-.co-domain-in-june

======
lenley
yes, how well have .cm's sold?

~~~
webdragon
There are always reports of astronomical sales in the initial grab, but the
hype always fades when people realise that there's no real value from the
domains.

